# Game Awards 2022, tutti i premi principali



## Hellscream (9 Dicembre 2022)

Si sono svolti nella notte i Game Awards, gli Oscar dei videogiochi. Di seguito i vincitori nelle categorie principali.

*Game of the Year 2022: Elden Ring

Best Game Direction: Elden Ring

Best Art Direction: Elden Ring

Best Narrative : God of War Ragnarok

Best Score e Music: God of War Ragnarok

Gioco più atteso del 2023: The Legend of Zelda, Tears of the Kingdom

Best Action Game: Bayonetta 3

Best Action/Adventure: God of War Ragnarok

Best Role Playing Game: Elden Ring

Best Indipendent Game: Stray

Best Sports/Racing: Gran Turismo 7

Best Adaptation: Arcane League of Legends*


----------



## Hellscream (9 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si sono svolti nella notte i Game Awards, gli Oscar dei videogiochi. Di seguito i vincitori nelle categorie principali.
> 
> *Game of the Year 2022: Elden Ring
> 
> ...


Al di là di tutto credo sia sacrosanto che ER abbia vinto il GOTY. Chiunque quando giocherà da ora in poi con un open world dovrà fare i conti con quest'opera qui, che ha sicuramente i suoi difetti ma ha avuto un impatto clamoroso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Strana scelta quella dei giochi più attesi del 2023. Personalmente i giochi che più attendo per l’anno prossimo sono Baldurs Gate 3 e il remake di Resident Evil 4, ci aggiungo anche l’espansione di Cyberpunk 2077 che, dopo le patch 1.5 ed Edgerunners è diventato uno dei miei giochi preferiti.


----------



## vota DC (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Strana scelta quella dei giochi più attesi del 2023. Personalmente i giochi che più attendo per l’anno prossimo sono Baldurs Gate 3 e il remake di Resident Evil 4, ci aggiungo anche l’espansione di Cyberpunk 2077 che, dopo le patch 1.5 ed Edgerunners è diventato uno dei miei giochi preferiti.


Ma bg3 è in EA da anni quindi in un certo senso c'è già.


----------



## Butcher (9 Dicembre 2022)

Meritatissimo.
E ottimi gli annunci, soprattutto Death Stranding 2 e Jedi Survivor


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma bg3 è in EA da anni quindi in un certo senso c'è già.


L’early access è solo una parte del primo atto, alcune razze e classi mancano totalmente, il sistema delle multiclassi è ancora assente e il level cap è solo 4, quindi anche se è in EA dal 2020 è una semplice demo o poco più. Ad esempio la mia classe preferita di D&D ancora non c’è (il paladino) e non vedo l’ora di provarla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2022)

LOL, un ragazzino a caso è salito sul palco assieme ai giapponesi (che non capivano una mazza di quel che stava succedendo ) e ha dedicato il premio a "To my reformed orthodox rabbi, Bill Clinton" 

Ma la cosa che fa più ridere è stato il tweet di Geoff, alla Maurizio Mosca (post successivo)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601066733564928001


----------

